# 20-gallon long NPT (backwoods clay) for betta sorority



## Deanna01

I started out with four gallons of good clay dirt from the woods in back of my house...


----------



## Deanna01

After sorting it through a colander, I got a ton of clay balls that wouldn't go through. I was going to toss this out, but one of the moderators told me to let it dry and sift it--that this was the good stuff.


----------



## Deanna01

I let the clay balls dry a bit, crumbled them up, and let them dry out completely on a sheet of black plastic out in the sun. After sifting it through a colander again, I got enough to give me about an inch on the bottom of the 20-gallon long tank I bought today.


----------



## jentralala

Can't wait to see this! I have a 20 gallon long too, that I'm hoping to turn into a NPT, can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## Deanna01

(I took this opportunity to clip off my formerly stylishly long nails, because...yuck.)

I placed a big rock I had waiting (purchased at That Fish Place in Lancaster) on the clay. Then I washed (and washed and washed) a big bag of cheap black sand and spread it out.


----------



## Deanna01

I had a big bag of pea gravel around (the kind you get for $4 at home-improvement stores), so I sorted through it to find some white stones. I have this notion that maybe I can arrange them in a pretty, winding fashion to help delineate different areas of planting.


----------



## Boredomb

Looks like you are off to a great start.


----------



## Deanna01

I brought the tank inside to the table where it will reside, gathered the rooted plants I have available, and started to brainstorm where I might like to put them.


----------



## Boredomb

What are the plants in the corners?? The tall grass type plants??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deanna01

Those are giant hairgrass. I separated them and planted them in small bunches all along the back wall.

I'm ready to add water! It looks pretty messy right now, but hopefully it will be better with the plants upright. I figured it was better to put in too many plants rather than too few.


----------



## Boredomb

It looks good!
BTW its always easier to plant heavy at the begin when using dirt/clay as substrate. It usually less messy that way


----------



## Deanna01

I have a water softener and have to bring half the water I need up from the basement, pre-softened. So after hauling up a few five-gallon buckets, I proceeded to pour the water with a two-cup measuring cup slowly through the same $2 colander I used to sift the clay. It took a while! But I didn't end up with much silt.

Unfortunately, after I got all the water in, I decided some of the plants needed to be moved, and that generated some silt and led me to believe that I don't have enough cap in some places. However, I went ahead and hooked up the light and took some pics. This gives an idea how the tank is progressing.

I added two teaspoons of dissolved aquarium salt to the water, as per the instructions from the Taiwan exporter for my sorority. Since the bettas arrive tomorrow or the next day, I'm also supposed to put some Tetracycline in the tank. I know that will turn the water tea-colored, but I'm going to do it anyway.


----------



## Deanna01

Thanks, all!

For those curious about the fish that will be going in here, I have them linked at this thread: Mother's Day sorority!


----------



## Deanna01

A picture straight on, as of this morning.


----------



## Deanna01

And one from the left side.


----------



## Boredomb

Ahhh that's awesome!! Great job on that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deanna01

Here it is with the sorority bettas in place!

And thank you!


----------



## fish monger

Very, very nice. Great job. Keep us posted.


----------



## Deanna01

Thank you! I'm proud of it for being so new to this!


----------



## Boredomb

Deanna01 said:


> Thank you! I'm proud of it for being so new to this!


As you should be, It looks awesome!! Just remember to keep an eye on the parameters since it is a dirt tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

